# Maybe a little contest...?



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, like it or not we are officially into the holiday season. With Thanksgiving over and Christmas quickly approaching, I had an idea for a little friendly contest, with whatever meager proceeds going to a local charity.

First, the charity. One that's a little to near and dear to my heart at the moment is the Ogden Regional Hospital NICU. I happen to know a handful of couples with babies that won't be home for the holidays that can't afford to stay close for more than just the day, and then they have to head home. I was thinking it might be nice to pick up the tab for a hotel room, for a night or two for them. Or the money could simply be donated to the unit.

Now for the contest...
I'm not big on "this duck is better than that duck", to each their own on that... I also don't prescribe to the school of "bigger, is better". So no measuring, or calculating points.

Here's my idea. How about a "7 shot" contest??
Take one hunt, shoot 7 shells, take a picture of the bag, and post it here on the forum. Donate as much or as little as you like. I'll see if I can round up a prize or two. Winners could be picked at random. It's going to have to be an "on your honor" deal. If someone has a better idea on how a winner could be choosen, I'm all ears. I wouldn't even mind restructuring a little bit. Contest will run from now until Dec. 20th.
It's for a good cause, it could be kinda fun. If a guy took it serious, it could really open up your eyes to some new things. 

Shout out if your in!
Later,
Kev


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds great Kev. Count me in.


----------



## flankfeather (Feb 21, 2015)

*New guy...*

The pleasantries: I'm new here, don't care about where everyone hunts, ice is everywhere, I know about rice breasts, and I don't pick up a call anymore.

That said, it sounds like a good cause. I'm in.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What happens if I get my limit with less than 7 shots?

nevermind


----------



## Duck Kabob (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm in, how and where would we donate? A little band like the state slam would be cool for the winner.. just an idea.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

PM me for the address to send the donations to. I'll confirm its arrival. I'll see what I can cook up for bands...?? Thanks in advance. 
Later, 
Kev


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## cootlover (Sep 26, 2015)

What if I just want to donate?


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

cootlover said:


> What if I just want to donate?


Cool! Shoot me a pm I'll get you the particulars.

Later, 
Kev


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

99% sure I can swing it so that everyone participating will get a commemorative band. Still working out the details, but it should be cool. 
Later,
Kev


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

This is a great idea! I am in. I will also donate 2 boxes of HeviMetal to the winner.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> This is a great idea! I am in. I will also donate 2 boxes of HeviMetal to the winner.


Thanks Jeff!!! That's awesome!!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Just had a suggestion, to put this thing out there in social media and other forums. 
Great idea... Just not for this guy!! So if anyone wants to help in this regard... I'd be grateful. 
Later, 
Kev


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Seems like we may have stalled a little here. If we don't get a little more interest in the next day or two, I may abandon the idea until next season maybe??
I think it's a fun little contest, and for a good cause, but maybe the timing is off. 
If there is still some interest, please respond. 
Later, 
Kev


----------



## Cody Freeman (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds fun to me. Count me in.


----------

